# Tyre sidewalls and sunshine - just an observation.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm probably going to get a new set of tyres in the Spring and having a quick web browse and forum search I keep reading about how sidewalls deteriorate so much in the sunshine.

I've often seen vans parked up on southern Europe sites/aires with boards leaning against the wheels on the sunny sides so there must be some truth in it. 

Tyre manufacturers here certainly labour the point.

What puzzles me is that during all my travels in Africa I've never seen any vehicles of any sort with sunshades used against the wheels. On my recent trip I specifically asked motorhomers, caravanners and an assortment of drivers and they all gave me odd looks as if I were from some other planet - they just don't do it.

It may well be that local tyres are manufactured to a different sun resistance level - I don't know.

They certainly build their roads differently. Tarmac is widely used but I have never seen any melting tar as seen on some UK roads on warmish days. 

Just observations.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*before*

Maybe some reason for white walls on cars in the states some years back.

Might make a comeback.

Off topic, look how cool This White Audi A2 looks.

TM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My observations are that prolonged exposure to the sun does definitely deteriorate tyre walls,even in the UK.The last truck was parked on the drive with the nearside facing south for the last 6 years.

After a couple of years I noticed small cracks appearing on the sidewalls of the 2 tyres exposed to the sun,the other 2 on the shaded side were ok. 

I bought a couple of soft wheel covers which protected the sun facing tyres well.The new truck has 16''wheels so the covers don't fit.

I have to source a couple of 16''soft wheel covers now so if anyone wants a couple of 15'' pvc wheel covers in blue they are yours for a tenner delivered.pm me if interested.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i have to say no one bothers out here either, my car tyres are unaffected by the sun as far as i know, had the car 5 years and no sidewall cracking although ive had a new set recently,you see paintwork deterioration on bonnets and roofs of cars also headlights mist over. the roads are unafected by extremes of heat either, we never see melting tarmac here.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Sun does affect tyres but more so when the vehicle spends most of its time parked up.

I spent plenty of time in W. Africa and I got punctures on a regular basis. There were no proper roads though, which probably contributed.

I protect the 3 tyres which get the Sun on my driveway.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You get sun - in Gateshead?!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> You get sun - in Gateshead?!!!


No - he said he gets the Sun, not the sun. He also get the Mirror


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Every time the sun shines your tyres are exposed to it, driving about or parked up, I suspect that the increase in air pressure when a tyre is exposed to the sun for a protracted time is as much to blame for any deterioration and cracking, after all motorhome tyres in general are inflated to a very high psi in normal use.
Has anyone checked the pressure in their tyres after a few hours of Spanish sun exposure?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> You get sun - in Gateshead?!!!


Yes of course we do!

Once in 1917 and again in 1953.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

If the likes of Michelin say a tyre shouldn't be used ten years after manufacture then that isn't UK specific advice, that would take into account anywhere that tyre could go, strong sun or not? Quite a long time anyway regardless of sun shading.

And perhaps the road conditions are the biggest clue for African tyre life, they will be destroyed in use rather than due to the sun long before ten years?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's common in Arizona and the southern states to cover the tyres of RVs when parked up for storage.
We even bought an RV garage to keep ours in when back in Europe.

Ray.


----------

